# Santa's Workshop



## Cody T (Oct 17, 2017)

My 3yr old son is a tractor fanatic like his daddy. Decided to make a replica of my Ford 2600 so that my little man can join daddy on the ranch . Took my craftsman rider and fabricated a hood, couple fenders, seat, and slapped a ford blue paint job on her. I can't wait to see his face on Christmas.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's pretty cool, you did a great job! I'm sure he'll lov it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! He'll be delighted. Be sure to capture the moment he see's it, on film!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Cody T said:


> My 3yr old son is a tractor fanatic like his daddy. Decided to make a replica of my Ford 2600 so that my little man can join daddy on the ranch . Took my craftsman rider and fabricated a hood, couple fenders, seat, and slapped a ford blue paint job on her. I can't wait to see his face on Christmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42741
> ...



That's a great job!
I'm glad you shared it with us.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a cool ride thanks for sharing


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

the young blokes eyes will certainly open wide with excitement when he sees that great conversion, you have done well.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Great job and bonding for sure, Right down to the ag tires.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Wicked job there mate. It has come up a treat. I'm sure your son will have heaps of fun on that.

Also, it might be an idea to make up a wireless kill switch so that if your son gets a bit keen, you can remotely kill the engine and hopefully keep your son out of trouble.


----------

